# Lonely in a 10g



## delSol (Dec 7, 2014)

I have a lightly planted 10 gallon tank with just one betta in it, and he's looking kind of lonely :/ So I was wondering what kind of tank mates you might suggest. I have no problem adding more plants, and I do have a filter, though I am currently working on baffling it (a bit more then I thought I needed to lol) I've had guppies (so many) and ADF in the past, though this is my first betta fish.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

ADF would work. I have six in my 10 gallon with Random the Betta. As you know, with ADF the more the merrier. ;-)

And welcome to the Forum!


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

Guppies might work too if you like them. I have a trio of guppies in a 10g with one of my bettas, and they get along swimmingly (pun intended).

I also have a little shoal of pygmy corydoras in another 10g with another betta, and they are all buddies too. 

I also have 7 kubotai rasboras in another 10g with another betta which is working out well. The kubotai rasboras stay very small. 

Or a snail! Snails are adorbs.


----------



## artemis35 (Jul 11, 2014)

In a planted 10 gallon you can definitely add more livestock if you wish. 

But, your betta _will_ be fine all by himself. Unlike many other fish species, they don't get "lonely" and actually enjoy being the lone occupant of a tank. My vote would be for adding more plants to the tank and making it a "jungle" for a very happy solitary betta :thumbsup:


----------



## delSol (Dec 7, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> ADF would work. I have six in my 10 gallon with Random the Betta. As you know, with ADF the more the merrier. ;-)
> 
> And welcome to the Forum!


I have missed my little goof balls ^^ and thank you for the welcome!



givemethatfish said:


> Guppies might work too if you like them. I have a trio of guppies in a 10g with one of my bettas, and they get along swimmingly (pun intended).
> 
> I also have a little shoal of pygmy corydoras in another 10g with another betta, and they are all buddies too.
> 
> ...


I LOVE guppies, just not when I come home to an outbreak of them. (1 became 7, 7 became ∞ :squint: ) and I deFINitely like the look of those rasboras! 


artemis35 said:


> In a planted 10 gallon you can definitely add more livestock if you wish.
> 
> But, your betta _will_ be fine all by himself. Unlike many other fish species, they don't get "lonely" and actually enjoy being the lone occupant of a tank. My vote would be for adding more plants to the tank and making it a "jungle" for a very happy solitary betta :thumbsup:


I know they can be alright by themselves, in fact my husband's betta Proteus is quite content by himself, maybe its just the size of my tank or that I'm used to having 5 million guppies; but it feels like there isn't a lot "going on" in there. :???:

Here's another question: how many guppies and ADF do you think I could get in there with my betta?


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't have any experience with ADF, so I'll not field that one. But I have 3 male guppies in the 10g with one betta, and it seems to work out nicely. The guppies add some extra interest to the tank, the betta couldn't care less about them most of the time and the rest of the time he's trying to be best friends with them. 

You can add visual interest as well with nice plants or a snail too, but I don't see anything wrong with adding some more animals as long as they are size and temperament appropriate and also that your betta will tolerate tankmates. I wouldn't try putting anything in with one of my bettas because he even attacks rocks and gravel, but I haven't had any problems with tankmates with any of my bettas that I have tried it out with.


----------



## Circino (Sep 9, 2014)

If you like odd fish, ******/kuhli loaches are fun and seem to stay out of the way of even the most aggressive bettas. (also are super cute- if you like eels)

I've got a betta, 3 harlequin rasbora and 5 loaches in my 10g.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

How close are you to York? Take a look here:
Invertebrates by Msjinkzd | Specializing in invertebrates and micro fish from around the world.

I have six ADF and numerous male Endlers and Dwarf Panda Guppies. Depending on filtration (I run two 45 GPH internal filters) you could have 10-15 Guppies. The ADF have the bioload of a large Tetra so it isn't much.

If you get Rasbora or other shoaling fish for optimum long-term health get a minimum of six. Even if you don't buy from Rachel check out her fish profiles. I'm expecting an order on Wednesday which included her new book. I am anxious to read it since all I have are Nano/Micro species in my Betta-based community tanks.
The 101 Best Freshwater Nano Species: Buy it now available | Invertebrates by Msjinkzd


----------



## delSol (Dec 7, 2014)

Circino said:


> If you like odd fish, ******/kuhli loaches are fun and seem to stay out of the way of even the most aggressive bettas. (also are super cute- if you like eels)
> 
> I've got a betta, 3 harlequin rasbora and 5 loaches in my 10g.


I love loaches, but I wasn't sure that I could have them in a 10 gallon. I read somewhere that they need a 55?! Oh how I wish I had that kind of tank size, and the space to put it!


RussellTheShihTzu said:


> How close are you to York? Take a look here:
> Invertebrates by Msjinkzd | Specializing in invertebrates and micro fish from around the world.
> 
> I have six ADF and numerous male Endlers and Dwarf Panda Guppies. Depending on filtration (I run two 45 GPH internal filters) you could have 10-15 Guppies. The ADF have the bioload of a large Tetra so it isn't much.
> ...


Oh! I'm only 30 some minutes away from her. Though now I'm wondering if i could have guppies, loaches, adf and my betta. ^^' I think even if i build a NPT the way Oldfishlady described in her sticky, I'm still going to need a bigger tank :roll:


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

delSol said:


> I love loaches, but I wasn't sure that I could have them in a 10 gallon. I read somewhere that they need a 55?! Oh how I wish I had that kind of tank size, and the space to put it!
> 
> 
> Oh! I'm only 30 some minutes away from her. Though now I'm wondering if i could have guppies, loaches, adf and my betta. ^^' I think even if i build a NPT the way Oldfishlady described in her sticky, I'm still going to need a bigger tank :roll:


Actually, even though people keep them in less Kuhli need at least a 20 gallon .... preferably a 20 long. 10 gallons have too small a footprint for Kuhli which are shoaling and do best in groups larger than six.


----------



## Circino (Sep 9, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Actually, even though people keep them in less Kuhli need at least a 20 gallon .... preferably a 20 long. 10 gallons have too small a footprint for Kuhli which are shoaling and do best in groups larger than six.


This is correct for the size requierment! I completely forgot. Sorry! Guess I've got a bit of a weird setup in my 10g, there's a stack of root balls in the center that provide extra real estate for the loaches. They've certainly never seemed cramped for space, but it's definitely not the recommended size.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Circino said:


> This is correct for the size requierment! I completely forgot. Sorry! Guess I've got a bit of a weird setup in my 10g, there's a stack of root balls in the center that provide extra real estate for the loaches. They've certainly never seemed cramped for space, but it's definitely not the recommended size.


We all do stuff we aren't supposed to do. Heck, I bury a portion of my Anubias rhizomes. Shhhh....don't tell anyone! ;-)


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

artemis35 said:


> In a planted 10 gallon you can definitely add more livestock if you wish.
> 
> But, your betta _will_ be fine all by himself. Unlike many other fish species, they don't get "lonely" and actually enjoy being the lone occupant of a tank. My vote would be for adding more plants to the tank and making it a "jungle" for a very happy solitary betta :thumbsup:


+1.

Tankmates definitely seem to be for the benefit of the owner,not the Betta.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Polkadot said:


> +1.
> 
> Tankmates definitely seem to be for the benefit of the owner,not the Betta.


I once believed that, too. And there are Betta that are much happier and less stressed if living alone and owners should know their Betta and make contingency plans. However, after watching how much more active and inquisitive (not aggressive) my Betta are with tank mates I've changed my mind.

It's the responsibility of owners to make sure *all* residents of an aquarium are comfortable in their habitat; not just the Betta. That means the healthiest number for shoaling fish and a footprint big enough to accommodate them, enough planting so that inverts (especially shrimp) aren't constantly being harrassed and hidiing, proper temperature (no cold water fish in with tropicals), proper hardness, etc.

It's great that most Betta owners on this forum research, ask questions and make sure their aquariums are healthy for all inhabitants. It's been a long time since I've heard dead shrimp referred to as "an expensive snack, ha ha" and that's wonderful!


----------

